# Netzbetreiber wollen Routen sichern



## Newsfeed (10 November 2009)

"So schnell wie möglich" wollen die großen Netzbetreiber das Routing im Netz mit Zertifikaten absichern. Ergebnisse einer Arbeitsgruppe stellten Industrievertreter auf der IETF-Tagung in Hiroshima vor.

Weiterlesen...


----------

